# 9.05.2006- Moscow



## v2 (May 9, 2006)

The whole of Russia celebrated the 61st anniversary of Victory in the Great Patriotic War which lasted for 1,418 days from 1941 till 1945. Moscow, the center of all V-Day festivities in Russia, started celebrating the holiday from the traditional grand Victory Day Parade on the Red Square. Over 5,700 servicemen took part in the parade.


----------



## elmilitaro (May 9, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 9, 2006)

Very good. The honour guard is kinda cool, in a solemn, respectful way of course. 
Yeltsin still looks like a buffoon.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2006)

Yeah he does a bit. The honour guard looks good though, would of been a spectacle to see, nothing on the Victory Parade of 1945 though.


----------



## v2 (May 9, 2006)

Victory Parade- Moscow 1945


----------



## elmilitaro (May 9, 2006)

Neat.


----------



## Pisis (May 9, 2006)

Good the original photos.
And btw, the guy sailor standing just behind Yeltsin looks like a teenager Putin.


----------



## elmilitaro (May 9, 2006)

Hmmmm, you have a point.


----------



## v2 (May 9, 2006)

More


----------



## elmilitaro (May 9, 2006)

these are even better.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks Putin looks totally bored????

Excellent pictures tho....


----------



## Pisis (May 10, 2006)

Nice pictures up there.
And yes, I agree with you Les, he's a damn croocked snake... Maybe he's not bored at all but his facial experssion is standard.


----------



## v2 (May 13, 2006)

Veterans


----------



## Pisis (May 17, 2006)

S!


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2006)

Ive been to the Moscow and visited the "Great Patriotic War Museum".

If there was one thing that museum conveyed was the vast carnage of war that was inflicted on Russia and the immense casualties they suffered.

There was one section of the museum that i call "the room of the dead". It had at least two dozen "huge" books on display that listed every single one of their war dead. I couldnt read cyrillic, but some names had a few sentences, some had a paragraph or more.

I just had to shake my head in the wonderment of it all.


----------



## Pisis (May 17, 2006)

There's Millions of unknown victims...


----------



## v2 (May 17, 2006)

Pisis said:


> There's Millions of unknown victims...


especially in GULAG's


----------



## Clave (May 17, 2006)

Good, good, pics 8) 

The Russians suffered outrageously in the war, before the war, and after it. The amount of people that died in Stalin's time (1924-53) was something like 50 million _excluding_ the people that actually died in the war.... He directly, or indirectly ended up as the worst killer in History, worse even than Hitler...


----------



## Pisis (May 17, 2006)

Yeah, of course, and still people showing up who adore him (like rusty chopper on my forum...). Heck, even in my country that suffered from the Communism as same as from Nazism, those ****ing Commies have 3rd place in the election sondages...

http://pisis.forumup.cz/viewtopic.php?t=12&start=15&mforum=pisis
http://pisis.forumup.cz/viewtopic.php?t=60&mforum=pisis

plus some more that is so unimportant I won't post it... It's still the same song...


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2006)

KSCM?


----------



## Pisis (May 18, 2006)

Komunistická Strana Čech a Moravy (KSČM) - Communist Party of Czechia and Moravia
http://www.kscm.cz/index.asp?language=1


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

Excellent pictures. There's no denying that the Russian, and all Soviet people, suffered immensely during much of the twentieth century. The worst part of course being that most of it was under their own government.


----------



## Pisis (May 18, 2006)

Yes. So it is weird that many of them former soviet people calling for reinstallation of the Soyuz...


----------

